# diapers?



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

Were going to florida in december and would rather not leave carrera in a room at my cousins house with the worry of her going to the bathroom in there, at home she usually will wait to go outside or will go on paper but often misses. We were considering trying diapers for while were out--anyone tried this? disposable or reusable? brand you like?---all info would be helpful, thank you. 

oh and also, we dont crate her at home so we wouldnt want to then either, she has a small bedroom to herself at home when were out


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

We have used diapers on occasion for help with retraining rescues, incontenence issues with seniors etc and females in heat.

We started to use Jack & Jill's Diaper Service for belly bands awhile ago and then tried out their diapers. WOW! We had previously tried the disposable ones you can get a the pet stores as well as the Denim ones. Neither really worked that well. 

We had great success with them. They fit correctly and STAYED IN PLACE!! They were really high quality and made out of the medical grade material Pro-Care. 

So needless to say we were so happy with them we started carrying the line and we cannot keep these diapers or bands in stock. Everyone who tries them loves them.

My only advice is no matter what brand you choose - buy several. One of my diaper customers has 14 (2 per day for a whole week) for her aging Poodle. She doesn't have to wash them as frequently as she has several to spare so they last longer.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

any other advice? Jack and Jill doesnt ship to the U.S


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

carrera said:


> any other advice? Jack and Jill doesnt ship to the U.S


PM as I can ship them to you and I offer a discount to forum members. 

In the mean time I will see if I can locate a US diaper retailer.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

Orchardlane do you have a link where you sell the diapers from, and do you offer pads to go inside?


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I really don't like the thought of any dog wearing diapers, I've had dogs from puppies up to 17 years and dealt with toilet issues without resorting to putting a nappy on them.

Is it not possible to purchase a portable puppy or childs playpen for her to use, or try and crate train her, it's not impossible to do with an adult dog.
Just something to consider


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

carrera said:


> Orchardlane do you have a link where you sell the diapers from, and do you offer pads to go inside?


I need to create a website .... I have been way too busy. You can go to Jack and Jill's site and see what they have. 

I can order in the liners too (they can be cut into 3 so you get more for the little dogs that way).


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

I use Huggies preemie diapers for my Kozanna. She isn't potty trained (she's my puppy mill baby), so I had to have something that works. She doesn't have a tail and the diapers tend to slide off, so I attach them to her harness with big safety pins. Works like a charm.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I used to buy my ancient cat diapers, incontinence you know. I used a site called handicappet.com. I used the disposable. If you are travelling, you may not have somewhere to wash them.


----------

